# My resignation from vi-control



## creativeforge (Jun 26, 2017)

To all VI-Control members and friends, 

As of this moment I am no longer acting as (unpaid) tech support or super administrator for VI-Control. 

I think when you work with a team, it’s important to share some common values, not just in words but in actions as well. The events surrounding this latest “fundraiser” have broken my trust in the forum’s owner. And the subsequent “explanations” don’t really put things to rest for me. I hope they do for you.

I’m grateful to Frederick for trusting me with the huge undertaking of rebuilding the forum two years ago. It was a very special opportunity. You guys make this a unique place, both members and developers, and it’s amazing to see so much expertise and passion in one place. I think one of highest value here is exemplified by all those who take time to help one another. I even found gracious help for some of my own music-related questions. 

I will keep being a member unless I’m kicked out (I see no reason that would justify it). I’ll be a musician (amateur, hobbyist) helping musicians. Not a musician helping Frederick.

Blessings,

André Lefebvre


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 26, 2017)

:(

so VI is losing his true soul... you shouldnt be the one giving up his position here at VI.

future for vi would have been better if you would have take over since many people lost trust.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 26, 2017)

This is a real shame. Thank you André for all of your hard work


----------



## mac (Jun 26, 2017)

You'll probably wonder why the hell you ever bothered being an admin in a week or two! Welcome to a much more relaxing role


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Andre,

Thanks for all you help in the past. Still hope to see you helping me and others as a member.
This is a great forum of members that has answered allot of my questions.

take care,
Dave


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 26, 2017)

This is the end, the end my friend. Andre, thanks for everthing you did as a volunteer. I look forward to our chats in the future.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you for all your behind the scenes work that has made this all possible.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you André, we both worked on one or two topics)


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 26, 2017)

mac said:


> You'll probably wonder why the hell you ever bothered being an admin in a week or two! Welcome to a much more relaxing role



I'm a faithful hound... a strength and a weakness... !


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 26, 2017)

Paul Grymaud said:


> End of the story
> View attachment 8890



Nope. Not sure what perspective you have, Paul. The lesser of two evils?


----------



## zolhof (Jun 26, 2017)

What an absolute bummer! Anyone rocking a Magnum mustache is cool in my book. Thanks for your presence and work here.


----------



## AdamAlake (Jun 26, 2017)

Terrible shame, but at the same time absolutely understandable. I am glad to hear you will be around atleast.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 26, 2017)

NO REAL clue WTF is going on !! 
Hey !!! not close to  status, but ALWAYS (2), TWO, both, multiple ???? sides. 
Greatest Forum ever, and really Pissed!


----------



## Xaviez (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the hard work you've put in, one of the driving forces behind this community for sure, I'm pretty sure your contribution to the behind-the-scenes will be sorely missed and perhaps even visible to us members.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 26, 2017)

People always cut and run when things get tough.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 26, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> People always cut and run when things get tough.


Ha ha!

(yur an idiot)


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 26, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> People always cut and run when things get tough.


 You certainly aren't talking about me there, are you?


----------



## mac (Jun 26, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> People always cut and run when things get tough.



Is that sarcasm? I think it's sarcasm.


----------



## tack (Jun 26, 2017)

Trump: "Comey, you're fired!"
Comey: "You'll have my resignation letter by morning."
Staffer: "Cutting and running, are you?"

I hope it's sarcasm.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey after all what's happened I still appreciate the presense of vi-control itself. Make Vi-Control Great again.!!


----------



## mverta (Jun 26, 2017)

But don't build a paywall and make the musicians pay for it?


----------



## Spip (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you for all the work you have done here, André !

(And also for your behaviour in the 30+ pages thread. A true gentleman...)


----------



## Quasar (Jun 26, 2017)

Yeah thanks for everything (and helping with the name change deal), and glad you're sticking around as a regular member.

I can only echo what others have said and say that I'm sorry to see you resign, but at the same time completely understand and sympathize with your decision to do so.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Andre. All of your hard work is duly noted and appreciated.
You've made a difference...
Glad to hear that you are still going to be a contributing member.


----------



## JC_ (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey André, I haven't been paying enough attention to the behind the scenes here at VI but I think what you've done with the site is awesome. I really appreciate the work you put in and I selfishly hope that you guys can work something out.


----------



## desert (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks, Andre for your hard work and for giving us your perspective of what was going on behind the scenes. It's unfortunate it has come to this :(


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm reminded that people here have eyes to see, and hearts galore...


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 26, 2017)

Andre, your continued positivity and integrity does not go unnoticed. The world is filled with negativity (including much myself) to the point where someone like you shines bright beyond the majority. You're an inspiration and a reminder of what is possible.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you André! VIC 2.0 really runs smoothly, one of the best forum designs I've ever seen. I hope things don't fall apart technologically without ya, and as long as they don't, you can say:


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 26, 2017)

All of this talk and philosophy, but no one is willing to put in any money. Typical.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 26, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> All of this talk and philosophy, but no one is willing to put in any money. Typical.



Tell that to Kanjiklub


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for all your work on this site Andre', you fixed it up into a little gem. Perhaps people don't remember the troubles the site had before you came along, but I do! Please let us know what you're doing next and if you need anything (like a good recommendation or a stiff beer!) it's good to know there are still people looking for more out of life than money. Cheers and God bless your next adventure!


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 26, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> All of this talk and philosophy, but no one is willing to put in any money. Typical.



I didn't know Archie Bunker was amoung us, what a grouch!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 26, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Thank you André! VIC 2.0 really runs smoothly, one of the best forum designs I've ever seen. I hope things don't fall apart technologically without ya, and as long as they don't, you can say:




Hmmm... funny.  Xenforo is very solid, Noam, no matter who comes next to fill in, there shouldn't be any issue. I know Claudio from TODO10.com took care of the Xenforo conversion, I trust him. He's a good soul as well. I'm not worried about ya'll... !


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Andre, you made a struggling site into a very cool site indeed! I was skeptical before the change, but what a difference. I keep hoping other forums will follow your lead! Thanks again, you're a great guy.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 26, 2017)

Sonorityscape said:


> Andre, your continued positivity and integrity does not go unnoticed. The world is filled with negativity (including much myself) to the point where someone like you shines bright beyond the majority. You're an inspiration and a reminder of what is possible.



Ahhh... _*Canadian Vibe.*
_
BTW - totally agree w/ Above-quoted post.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 26, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Ahhh... _*Canadian Vibe.*
> _
> BTW - totally agree w/ Above-quoted post.


buddy, would ya quit being a big hoser, eh?


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for all of your hard work, Andre! This site has improved a lot since you came on board, both in a technical sense and also in that we got a fantastic new member joining the community.


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 26, 2017)

Heroix said:


> :(
> 
> so VI is losing his true soul... you shouldnt be the one giving up his position here at VI.
> 
> future for vi would have been better if you would have take over since many people lost trust.



I haven't posted a ton in the past few years and haven't really gotten to know anyone here well enough to say I have the same connections as others but I was around before the site transition and I think Andre has done an excellent job but regardless of trust lost by Frederick it sort of feels like the person who's lifeblood was given to starting this site is sort of just being tossed out like he never made a difference or had anything good to do with this place. Sorry, I don't mean to take away from Andre's post who is deserving of our appreciation but when reading your post Heroix I can't help but feel how willing we are to toss people away when we find ourselves at an imp-ass without considering that persons past contributions. No offense Heroix, you probably didn't mean it to come across this way. I'm just feeling for the guy who has been piled upon, especially when he "might" even have done things to deserve it. This is when people usually need our understanding the most. This is why I hate coming back to these forums. I let myself get too emotionally wrapped up in these conversations and I don't even know you guys! ugh.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 27, 2017)

pderbidge said:


> I haven't posted a ton in the past few years and haven't really gotten to know anyone here well enough to say I have the same connections as others but I was around before the site transition and I think Andre has done an excellent job but regardless of trust lost by Frederick it sort of feels like the person who's lifeblood was given to starting this site is sort of just being tossed out like he never made a difference or had anything good to do with this place. Sorry, I don't mean to take away from Andre's post who is deserving of our appreciation but when reading your post Heroix I can't help but feel how willing we are to toss people away when we find ourselves at an imp-ass without considering that persons past contributions. No offense Heroix, you probably didn't mean it to come across this way. I'm just feeling for the guy who has been piled upon, especially when he "might" even have done things to deserve it. This is when people usually need our understanding the most. This is why I hate coming back to these forums. I let myself get too emotionally wrapped up in these conversations and I don't even know you guys! ugh.



Admirable and noble thoughts, for sure. Shared by most, even if it seems to not be evident for you at this moment. The man is not a victim, and of course the forum is a work he has sustained. But the man has changed over the past two years I have worked with him, and it is being revealed by his own words and actions. And because I care, it deeply affects me, as I wonder where has my former friend gone now. It got me very nervous too, and I had to reason with myself not to give in to panic. True story.

The News cycle will carry all this away from public consciousness because that's how we are. But certain losses will be permanent, and nobody did that to him. On the contrary, he has had a lot of invitations, a lot of grace, input for various people, as recently as last week I offered to cover the cost of him getting help. I'm afraid he missed all this, distracted, overwhelmed maybe, or just too deep in it to even find his way out. I believe he is in survival mode, and sadly he aimed and fired at the wrong targets, but I think I understand why and it's OK. 

I always got his back, something he doesn't seem to grasp, and now this. So be it. Life has a way to present us with second chances, many times over. One day he will take hold of it, and it will make a whole difference. I'll be gone now, good night. Thanks for sharing, it hasn't taken anything away. But I'm exhausted, slept badly since last week, so I'm sorry if I ramble on. This whole thing will fizz out soon anyways. There is music to be created...

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 27, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> To all VI-Control members and friends,
> 
> As of this moment I am no longer acting as (unpaid) tech support or super administrator for VI-Control.
> 
> ...



Hej Andre, 

We didn´t had so much of communication here, but I have to say that you showed a lot of great attitude presence and help and for me that is a big loss for a forum like ViC. Thank you for the all the help you provided to many members. 
To be very clear: Frederick Russ is going _to bite on his nails_ because he lost a very strong partner and it seems a very cool guy as well. But people like him are not able to get a perspective, as it seems unfortunately. A shame that this is happening though.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 27, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> People always cut and run when things get tough.



But not Andre, if your comment was aimed to him. When you go and read through the off topic thread it is exactly the other way around. So I am not sure what such comment is about.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 27, 2017)

A big big shame on Frederick that he took it out on you. He should have thanked you instead of blaming you, I really misjudged Frederick on this and he is not one as he was from years ago here (though it is always hard to judge from knowing someone only via a forum).

Often people will start to see and feel what they miss after it is gone. Maybe he won't admit it, but he will miss you and probably regret his actions.

Salute André for your strong spirit and hard work!


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi Andre,
I'm sorry to see how this all developed, best wishes for your future endeavours.
Your talent hard work,passion and heart are appreciated!


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh boy! Thanks for the great contribution, Andre! I am afraid this place is going to loose even more relevance now ... sad to see!


----------



## Aphelion (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey André,

Thank you for your hard work and for everything you did on this forum! It's a shame it ended that way. 

I wish you all the best for your future projects !


----------



## AllanH (Jun 27, 2017)

All the best @Andre. Thank you for your contribution over the years. SysAdmin stuff is difficult and can take a lot of time.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 27, 2017)

darn, I missed the whole issue...
gotta go read some stuff now :-/


----------



## rottoy (Jun 27, 2017)

I always liked how you approached things on here, André.
I wish you all the best! <3


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 27, 2017)

rottoy said:


> I always liked how you approached things on here, André.
> I wish you all the best! <3



Thank you rottoy! The best is coming, or I'm going to it...


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 27, 2017)

Andre, See if Cantos and The National Music Center may need any help. Im sure you could get about 100+ quick references, easy.


----------



## thov72 (Jun 27, 2017)

Andre, you were here and defended Frederick when he should have been there. Even though you knew better, you still tried to point to all his good sides and tried to calm things down. You truly are a positive soul!!


----------

